# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم خفايا وأسرار الموبيل ( Tricks ) تم الرد ارجو المساعدة vodafone 246

## reda066

اريد فك شفرة vodafone 246 imei:356748042091060   s/n 320b12020131

----------


## mohamed73

مدعوم فقط على الفريوز وبالكابل وعلى فكرة لقد تم اغلاق كل مواضيع التي تخص بالاكواد بالايمي مجانا
لان هناك عضويات تسجل في المنتدى من اجل الاكواد فقط
والمنتدى ولد من اجل ان تستفيد وتفيد

----------


## reda066

شكرا على الافادة هل لك ان تطلعنا على طريقة  الفريوز

----------

